# What are you listening to?



## MisterSilverSearcher (Jun 15, 2013)

I made this thread to see what kind of music you guys like. Maybe a link or two to your favorite song and that kind of thing.

 Personally I like anything except most pop.
 Red Hot Chili Peppers, Black Sabbath, AC/DC, Guns N Roses, The Eagles, The Doors, The Black Keys, Neil Diamond, Johnny Cash, Bill Porter, Bill Crosby, Louis Armstrong, RUN DMC, Old Crow Medicine Show, Jimi Hendrix, Dr. Dre, Snoop Dogg, Eminem, Simon & Garfunkel, Ray Charles, CCR, Led Zepplin, Pink Floyd, Carlos Santana, Paul McCartney, Eric Clapton, Queen, Lynard Skynard, Bon Jovi, Metallica, (Not Gonna Lie) Of Monsters and Men, Dave Matthews, James Taylor, and Harry Chapin. Sorry for the long list...


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (Jun 15, 2013)

Now I remember, I forgot to put the Rat Pack and classical. (I've always loved Lux Aeterna)


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 15, 2013)

As you posted this I am listening to Def Leopard Hysteria. I love Def Leopard, ELO, CCR, Kiss, Nick Lowe, Men at Work, Foreigner, Super tramp, Alan parsons Project, Journey, a-Ha, Boston, Kansas, Scorpions, Hall and Oates, Dio and the list could continue for a loooooooooooooooong time. I used to have a favorite song but now I can't even keep track of them anymore. My favorites bar is just loaded with oldies music. Love the oldies!


----------



## AlexD (Jun 15, 2013)

I like Frank Sinatra, Bob Marley, Keith Sweat, Wiz Khalifia, AZ, Phil Collins, Nat King Cole, Skrillex, The System


 And this soundtrack from Breaking Bad is good too []
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cR8eWo4Nfg


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (Jun 15, 2013)

Gah! Forgot Tab Benoit and Hall and Oates...this is why I can't keep track of my bottles. Not gonna lie...not a fan of Wiz Khalifa or Skrillex. We all have our differences though.


----------



## AlexD (Jun 15, 2013)

Skrillex is annoying from time to time. And I don't like the Wiz Khalifa love songs, the rest are good. [8|]


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 15, 2013)

Couple more I like is George Harrison, Quarter flash, Taco, Billy Joel, Jan Hammer, Asia, Europe, Matthew Wilder. OH! Joe Walsh! 
 1 more band that isn't old. Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 15, 2013)

the Universe


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 15, 2013)

Mazzy Star


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 15, 2013)

Dire Straits~~  Counting Crows~~   Rolling Stones~~   54-40 (Canadian Rock)~~  Blackfoot~~  Billy Idol~~  Tragically Hip~~  Jethro Tull ~~  Matchbox 20


----------



## epackage (Jun 15, 2013)

Zeppelin
 RUSH
 Aerosmith
 Bad Company
 Rainbow
 Pink Floyd
 Triumph
 Dio
 Sabbath
 Pearl Jam
 AC/DC
 The Who
 Van Halen
 Guns'n Roses
 Rage Against the Machine
 Ted Nugent 
 ZZ Top
 UFO
 Metallica
 Temple of the Dog 
 Foghat
 YES
 Alice in Chains
 Foo Fighters
 Hank Williams
 Willie Nelson
 Johnny Cash
 Waylon Jennings
 Conway Twitty
 Ozzy Ozborne
 Kenny Wayne Sheppard
 Stevie Ray Vaughn
 Barry White
 Elton John
 Billy Joel
 Gary Clark Jr.
 Patsy Cline


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2013)

Finished with my woman 'cause she couldn't help me with my mind
 People think I'm insane because I am frowning all the time
 All day long I think of things but nothing seems to satisfy
 Think I'll lose my mind if I don't find something to pacify
 Can you help me, occupy my brain?
 Oh yeah
 I need someone to show me the things in life that I can't find
 I can't see the things that make true happiness, I must be blind
 Make a joke and I will sigh and you will laugh and I will cry
 Happiness I cannot feel and love to me is so unreal
 And so as you hear these words telling you now of my state
 I tell you to enjoy life I wish I could but it's too late


----------



## antlerman23 (Jun 16, 2013)

Abandon All Ships
 Attack Attack!
 Asking Alexandria
 A Day To Remember (my fav. band)
 Breaking Benjamin
 Black Tide
 Crown The Empire  m/
 Dance Gavin Dance
 Dropkick Murphys
 Eminem 
 Evanescence
 Hollywood Undead
 I Am Abomination
 I See Stars
 In Fear And Faith
 Issues
 Korn 
 Linkin Park
 Machine Gun Kelly
 Marianas Trench
 Me Vs Hero
 Muse
 Nirvana
 Broadway (the band)
 Of Mice & Men (also the band)
 The Offspring
 Pierce The Veil
 Quartus Saul
 Red
 Ry Legit 
 Skillet
 Sleeping With Sirens ([])
 A Skylit Drive
 Stellar Kart
 Sum 41
 This, Or The Apocalypse
 Us, From Outside
 We Came As Romans

 these are my main bands... 
 I get to see quite a few of them this summer at the Vans Warped Tour. SO EXCITED! WOOO! [][]


----------



## madman (Jun 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Mazzy Star


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 16, 2013)

I LIKE E'S LIST ITS EXACTLY LIKE MINE WOULD BE.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 16, 2013)

Jr. Brown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_wLVCLPx0M

 Reverand Horton Heat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpoE6yzZrxo

 Supersuckers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtJFFre9vlo

 Unknown Hinson...................the voice of Early Culyer of the Squidbillies
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtJFFre9vlo

 Firesign Theatre...................Old, old, old school. Best w/ a couple of hits of LSD.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCzgdF_WjOg

 Rossini
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBkkDzdJ4-0

 Ludwig B.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3217H8JppI

 Manassas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS5uz388tnw

 Aerosmith
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS5uz388tnw

 For a start..................................................................................


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2013)

Took a few out and added from Es list




 Zeppelin
 RUSH
 Aerosmith
 Bad Company
 Rainbow
 Pink Floyd
 Triumph
 Dio
 Sabbath
 AC/DC
 The Who
 Van Halen
 Guns'n Roses
 Rage Against the Machine
 Ted Nugent
 ZZ Top
 Metallica
 Temple of the Dog
 Foghat
 Howard & the Scott Emulsions  Weeeeeeeeeeahhhhhooooooooohhhhhhhhhhwooow!!
 Alice in Chains
 Foo Fighters
 Ozzy Osborne
 Kenny Wayne Sheppard
 Stevie Ray Vaughn
 Elton John
 Billy Joel
 Skid Row
 White Snake
 Purims


----------



## glass man (Jun 17, 2013)

NO BEATLES?? NONE? MEMBERS OF... BUT NO BEATLES? YOU "FOOLS ON THE  HILL"!![8D] JIMI? OH YEAH WHAT BOUT JIMI? i SAW HIM PLAY..HE WAS BETTER BY HIMSELF THEN ALL THE ONES YA'LL NAMED!! BY whats my name?


----------



## antlerman23 (Jun 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> NO BEATLES?? NONE? MEMBERS OF... BUT NO BEATLES? YOU "FOOLS ON THE  HILL"!![8D] JIMI? OH YEAH WHAT BOUT JIMI? i SAW HIM PLAY..HE WAS BETTER BY HIMSELF THEN ALL THE ONES YA'LL NAMED!! BY whats my name?


 I like the Beatles...


----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2013)

Van Morrison
 James Morrison
 John Mayer
 Steve Wariner


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> NO BEATLES?? NONE? MEMBERS OF... BUT NO BEATLES? YOU "FOOLS ON THE  HILL"!![8D] JIMI? OH YEAH WHAT BOUT JIMI? i SAW HIM PLAY..HE WAS BETTER BY HIMSELF THEN ALL THE ONES YA'LL NAMED!! BY whats my name?


 
 No Beatles,never did like um. Paul mccartney kind of looked like a beetle,a bug [:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 19, 2013)

HELP!!!


----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2013)

Now Charlie, that brought back OLD memories!


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jun 19, 2013)

Taste ranges from the 60's to the 90's, Simon & Garfunkel to the Ramones, B-52's to Zeppelin.  Hundreds of different artists really, but many are just for one or two tunes......Love U Tube.......


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 19, 2013)

> 60's to the 90's


 
 That's pretty much my guideline when it comes to good fun awesome rock, pop & alt songs, but I might be age biased..


----------



## epackage (Jun 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> No Beatles,never did like um. Paul mccartney kind of looked like a beetle,a bug [:-]


 Agreed, appreciate what they meant to the world of music but was never a listener or buyer of their albums, 8 tracks or cassettes...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 19, 2013)

WOW....... 2 in one day....... Noone you can save that can't be saved..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2013)

To be honest I thought their music was creepy.It reminded me of a dark time in my life. So there ya have it i hate the beetles  lol


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 19, 2013)

Sure, blame it on them.. [&:]


----------



## AlexD (Jun 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> To be honest I thought their music was creepy.It reminded me of a dark time in my life. So there ya have it i hate the beetles  lol


 

 I never liked them much either. Their music put me in the Twilight Zone. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 20, 2013)

For me the twilight ZonE was good it keep me out of the dark daze.[]


----------



## Conch times (Jun 20, 2013)

Jason Aldean
 Luke Bryant
 Jana Kramer
 Billy Currington
 Eric church
 Florida Georgia Line
 Jamey Johnson
 Justin Moore
 Lee Brice


----------



## glass man (Jun 20, 2013)

Well if it hadn't been for the BEATLES a lot f music ya'll like never would have been made..cept Country..of course then now it is really COUNTRY ROCK mostly..influenced by groups like the BYRDS who were influenced by the..YEAH YEAH YEAH.SO ..GET BACK and LET IT BE.. Dylan..Joplin...Hendrix..Otis Redding..The Impressions..Frank Zappa...The Who...The YardBirds..The Byrds..Wlson Pickett..The Allman Brothers..The Marshall Tucker Band..The Supremes..Buffalo Springfield...Patsy Cline..Hank Williams SR...James Brown.. LYNYRD SKYNYRD...so very many more oh and  THE BEATLES!! JAMIE


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't like the new country stuff too much but Johnny Cash at Folsom is a must. Adding everything is just impossible but for right now, TV off and sound on the Music Chanel Reggae. I'm in the mood right now.

 An hour from now, I don't know.


----------



## epackage (Jun 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> Jason Aldean
> Luke Bryant
> ...


 Jay I can honestly say I've never heard of any of these fine folks, kinda set in my ways I guess...


----------



## Conch times (Jun 20, 2013)

What can I say, I'm a country bumpkin!!!


----------



## Dugout (Jun 20, 2013)

Jim, Jay's music is what my girls listen to. So I listen to that too. It wouldn't hurt to broaden you music horizon. Check out Eric Church. You might like him.


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (Jun 21, 2013)

I always hated the Beatles, just an old boy band. The only of their songs I like are the later more experimental type songs. I prefer to stay close to rock & "hip hop".


----------



## glass man (Jun 22, 2013)

An old boy band?How many of those wrote their own music..played their own instruments..any way this ain't sposed to be bout who hates the BEATLES..was the Stones just an old boys band{old man's band]..the KINKS..

 The Beatles changed the face of music like it or not...so even if some one don't like their music to say they were not  the most influential group ever is  WRONG..... BECAUSE OF THEM PEOPLE HAD TO START WRITING THEIR OWN MUSIC AND PLAYING INSTRUMENTS... ONCE THEY QUIT THE BAR WAS LOWERED AGAIN AND MUSIC STARTED TO SUCK BY DISCO ERA..

 Remember they were only around from 63 to 70 But each too their own..Now I also love old Soul music and that was America's great answer to the BEATLES and the big BRITISH  INVASION ERA

 TO  me HIP HOP or RAP ain't music..but there you go..No matter what the BEATLES will still be listened too when other bands..individuals. are not even a memory ..cept ELVIS!!.JAMIE


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 22, 2013)

The Stones, Creedence Clearwater revival, Elvis, Motown, most anything from the 50s 60s, music sucked after 1975 pretty much..........except for country music, it never changes, allways pretty good.........


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry if I offended you Jamie, Lol. It's my opinion and I'm going to stick to it. But c'mon. You don't think iconic bands and such will be remembered like CCR, The Rolling Stones, Bon Jovi, AC/DC, or Lynyrd Skynyrd? That's plain ridiculous. The Beatles never sticked with me, that's all.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello all, My list is a lot like most others shared list. I will add some more to the list; Steve Winwood, Doobie Brothers, Joe Cocker, Whitey Ford,Tom Petty, R.E.O Speedwagon, Ian Hunter, Great White, Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young, Bob Seger, Bob Marley, Gary Wright, Gregg Allman, M.S.B. & Jonny Lang.  For those who also like Stevie Ray Vaughan, listen to some Jonny Lang.     Now for the blues list; B.B.King, John Lee Hooker, Marvin Sease, Tyrone Davis, Billy Preston, Percy Sledge, Sam & Dave, Ben E. King, Clarence Carter are just a few fav's.


----------



## LtlBtl (Jun 22, 2013)

Singles in my head today
 Joseph Arthur  Saint of Impossible Causes
 Lord Huron  Time to Run
 Michael Franti  Life Sounds Like


 Artists/Bands  always in rotation
 Avett Brothers
 The Jayhawks
 Frightened Rabbit
 Belle X1
 Crowded House/ Finn Brothers/ Neil Finn / Split Enz
 Mumford & Sons
 Allison Krause & Union Station
 Emmy Lou Harris  one of the best duet singers
 Elvis Costello
 Lucinda Williams



 songs that never leave or can put me somewhere else at first chord
 Richard Thompson  52 Vincent Black Lightning
 Eddie Vedder  Breathe
 Leonard Cohen   Hallelujah  pretty much when any artist does it
 Ryan Adams   When Stars Go Blue
 Katy Perry   Black and Gold  not a football reference, obscure cover on a Starbucks compilation, never heard a pop song by her
 The Sundays  ..Story Ends,   Wild Horses  cover


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 22, 2013)

OK, if we're gonna talk music, let's give us some sense of focus for a while.. I'd like to know what is your favorite '*guilty pleasure*' song? I mean the song you are totally *embarrassed* to admit you like it, but every time you hear it you lose your man card and completely cheese out for a few minutes...? 
HERE'S MINE [sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 22, 2013)

" Easy" By Lionel Richie.....


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 22, 2013)

Ooooh yeah, that's what I'm talkin about!! "..easy like Sunday morning.." ..yikes! [8D]


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 22, 2013)

Third Day, High Kings, Selah, Beoga, Allison Krauss, Brad Paisley, Carmina Burana, Stile Antico


----------



## glass man (Jun 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> OK, if we're gonna talk music, let's give us some sense of focus for a while.. I'd like to know what is your favorite '*guilty pleasure*' song? I mean the song you are totally *embarrassed* to admit you like it, but every time you hear it you lose your man card and completely cheese out for a few minutes...?
> HERE'S MINE [sm=thumbup1.gif]


 

 Mine would be "IF' by BREAD..or "AFTERNOON DELIGHT" Starland Vocal Band..NAW..JUST KIDDIN BOUT THAT ONE!![][][]


----------



## epackage (Jun 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> OK, if we're gonna talk music, let's give us some sense of focus for a while.. I'd like to know what is your favorite '*guilty pleasure*' song? I mean the song you are totally *embarrassed* to admit you like it, but every time you hear it you lose your man card and completely cheese out for a few minutes...?
> HERE'S MINE [sm=thumbup1.gif]


 
*Ride Captain Ride - Blues Image
 You're So Vain - Carly Simon
 Tiny Dancer - Elton Jonh
 Sundown - Gordon Lightfoot
 What's Up - 4 Non Blondes
 Brandy - Looking Glass
 Vehicle - Ides of March
 Ain't No Sunshine - Bill Withers
 So Into You - Atlanta Rhythym Section
 Sunday Papers - Joe Jackson
 Stuck in the Middle with You - Stealers Wheel
 Grand Illusion - Styx
 Harder to Breathe - Maroon 5
 Spirit in the Sky - Norman Greenbaum
 Late in the Evening - Paul Simon*


----------



## epackage (Jun 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> Mine would be "IF' by BREAD..or "AFTERNOON DELIGHT" Starland Vocal Band..NAW..JUST KIDDIN BOUT THAT ONE!![][][]


 Two good choices Jamie...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 22, 2013)

YES!! Afternoon Delight is waaaayyyy up there on the cheeze list, it takes som serious sacrifice of manliness to mention that one.. LOL!!
 Jim your list is at strong Limburger level, I need to research a few of them before calling it 100% embarrassment..! [8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 22, 2013)

OK here's one that will probably forever destroy my reputation as a human being: Karma Chameleon


----------



## glass man (Jun 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  MisterSilverSearcher
> 
> Sorry if I offended you Jamie, Lol. It's my opinion and I'm going to stick to it. But c'mon. You don't think iconic bands and such will be remembered like CCR, The Rolling Stones, Bon Jovi, AC/DC, or Lynyrd Skynyrd? That's plain ridiculous. The Beatles never sticked with me, that's all.


 

  Just like SIC RICK said they came along in a dark time of his life so he didn't like the BEATLES they did in my life too..but had the opposite effect on me...but was a comfort...like the song "IN MY LIFE"...also understand I grew up to their songs as a sound track to my life..they came out here in USA in early 64..KENNEDY had not long been killed..so it picked things up a bit...made things seem a little better.."YESTERDAY" for me is one of the most beautiful songs ever as is "SOMETHING" ..Also they changed..they evolved..on the WHITE ALBUM they had songs ranging to COUNTRY..BEACH BOYS  sounding..to EaRLY 20'S SOUNDING.THE RANGE  OF MUSIC TYPES... THIS WAS JUST 5 SHORT YEARS FROM COMING FROM "I want to hold your hand" ETC...NOT OFFENDED JUST CAN'T UNDERSTAND HOW ANY ONE COULD OR CAN NOT SEE  THE BEAUTY OR THE INFLUENCE THEY HAD ON MUSIC...NAME ANOTHER GROUP THAT DID THIS?ANTRAX?? MADDONNA? RUNDMC? THE BESTIE BOYS? WHO?..WELL THE WHO WEREN'T BAD....BON JOVI AS AN ICONIC BAND IS REDICULOUS!THE REST ARE GOOD BANDS CCR GREAT..STONES DONE SAID..BUT ICONIC??

 NOPE THEY WON'T BE REMEMBERED LIKE THE BEATLES IN 50 YEARS...AND WHEN 50 YEARS ARE UP i WILL POINT THAT OUT TO YOU!!

 LAST I GOT TO SAY BOUT IT..PROBABLY TILL THE NEXT PERSON FEELS THE NEED TO PREFACE THEY PICKS BY SAYING "I HATE THE BEATLES" []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm so glad you got that off your chest Jamie! So what is your favorite guilty pleasure song? Let me guess... THIS??


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (Jun 22, 2013)

I liked their later stuff a lot. Just not the kind of songs when they first started.


----------



## antlerman23 (Jun 22, 2013)

My most embarrassing song is actually an entire genre of music.
 I like post-hardcore music. Example: Crown the Empire- The Fallout https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jvuv_XEZE7o
 most people say it is "emo" or "dark", but I don't see it that way. I just jam to it. m/
 Here is another one. Fun video too! [] Pierce The Veil - King for a Day ft. Kellin Quinn https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icXUkIfZxyg


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 22, 2013)

Well I never heard of this stuff before but I'll say for sure, the day will come when liking this stuff will be as humiliating as liking The Candy Man  []


----------



## AlexD (Jun 22, 2013)

I may have to add this back into the discussion []


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmQq6yLe2ww


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 22, 2013)

..only if it makes you inexplicably happy when you listen to it, Alex.. otherwise you're just being gratuitous.. so are you gonna come fly away with me or not? lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Well I never heard of this stuff before but I'll say for sure, the day will come when liking this stuff will be as humiliating as liking The Candy Man  []


 

 I can picture you singing that song Chuck   lol  [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  antlerman23
> 
> My most embarrassing song is actually an entire genre of music.
> I like post-hardcore music. Example: Crown the Empire- The Fallout https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jvuv_XEZE7o
> ...


 

 As for that stuff all I can say is ---wow  Devil Music is what I hear


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jun 23, 2013)

Man, I like it all: folk, old country, blues, rockabilly, surf, Southern rock, industrial, techno, punk, metal, politicized rap, and on and on. I'm a high school social studies teacher and play a lot of music that has topical relevance to my lessons. I always get a kick outta my students when they complain that they "can't hear the words" or the "music's too fast" or the "music's too loud," when I play heavier stuff like Maiden, Black Sabbath, The Exploited or D.O.A. I display lyrics on my SmartBoard at the front of the classroom. Funny enough, many kids tune out the music they're not into, but only once do they dare do that. Why? Because that's one of my ongoing lessons: You may not like how the message is presented to you, but that's no excuse to ignore it, because life's going to throw a lot at you in ways you don't like, but you'll still have to deal with it. Welcome to the adult world, kids! It's beautiful, it's ugly and it's about to be all yours. I even quiz and test them on song content. Once they buy in, then even more learning happens. I love music, I love teaching, and I love seeing kids learn.


----------



## antlerman23 (Jun 23, 2013)

I think I would like you as a teacher mctaggart67...


----------



## glass man (Jun 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> OK here's one that will probably forever destroy my reputation as a human being: Karma Chameleon


  Got to admit I like this one too and love "JUMP"!!No quilty pleasure on that one!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 23, 2013)

Alright, but if you like THIS ONE as much as me, we're both in SERIOUS TROUBLE....


----------



## glass man (Jun 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  mctaggart67
> 
> Man, I like it all: folk, old country, blues, rockabilly, surf, Southern rock, industrial, techno, punk, metal, politicized rap, and on and on. I'm a high school social studies teacher and play a lot of music that has topical relevance to my lessons. I always get a kick outta my students when they complain that they "can't hear the words" or the "music's too fast" or the "music's too loud," when I play heavier stuff like Maiden, Black Sabbath, The Exploited or D.O.A. I display lyrics on my SmartBoard at the front of the classroom. Funny enough, many kids tune out the music they're not into, but only once do they dare do that. Why? Because that's one of my ongoing lessons: You may not like how the message is presented to you, but that's no excuse to ignore it, because life's going to throw a lot at you in ways you don't like, but you'll still have to deal with it. Welcome to the adult world, kids! It's beautiful, it's ugly and it's about to be all yours. I even quiz and test them on song content. Once they buy in, then even more learning happens. I love music, I love teaching, and I love seeing kids learn.


 

 I worked with teens in the 80's that had 'BEHAVIOURAL DISORDERS"..I worked for a place that was only connected to the Public School System in that we had their kids and used one of their classrooms.One day as I was teaching music appreciation class the Vice Principal of the school walked in as I was playing "VOODOO CHILD" by JIMI HENDRIX as loud as the tape player would go..his eyes got big but he went away!![8D]  3 years was bout all I could take..went to painting houses etc...JAMIE


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (Jun 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  AlexD
> 
> I may have to add this back into the discussion []
> 
> ...


 
 Hey, I said The Rat Pack!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwcWrTpA0lw

 Here's a really obscure one, and probably for good reason, but they played it on the local alternative station in the late 80's a few times and I totally identified with it.. about a dude who had a crush on a chick who worked at a store, by the time he was ready to ask her out she had left the position.. tragic..!


----------



## epackage (Jun 23, 2013)

One of my all-time favorites...

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZt5Q-u4crc&list=PL5A5A348999A5F6A0


----------



## epackage (Jun 23, 2013)

And this one always gets me misty eyed...

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw&list=PL5A5A348999A5F6A0


----------



## epackage (Jun 23, 2013)

Perfect on a day like today...

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0&list=PL5A5A348999A5F6A0


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> One of my all-time favorites...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZt5Q-u4crc&list=PL5A5A348999A5F6A0


 
 Awesome ..reminded me of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cak9bZpn4uQ


----------



## AlexD (Jun 23, 2013)

This is probably my favorite. [sm=thumbup1.gif]


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywr-Zjbw7JI



 For the best affect, play it over this video (mute the other annoying music).

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWzGCjPdp6c


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 23, 2013)

Yep, a masterpiece.. [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------

